# S. Manueli



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Patience is key.

Taken 1 year ago:









Taken today (1 year later):


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Look good


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Manny!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very nice. he has some "friends" in there with him, i see


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love the tiger stripe look in the first pic... killer manny


----------



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

very nice!! oh mann i need a manny BAD!!! to cure my P addiction.... for now..lol..nice guy u have there..


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

looking good mate...wow...very nice...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

cute manny


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys... been wanting him to turn red ever since I got him, and when I finally gave up, he started changing... now he looks very beautiful when he swims across the tank... I saw it takes about 6-9 years for them to put on some size... so we'll see how he looks in next year's update!



primetime3wise said:


> very nice. he has some "friends" in there with him, i see


Yeah I've got tank mates with all my Mannies. They seem to tolerate them for quite some time and only a few get eaten. These guys have been in there for months so far... in my other tank I have some tetras that's been with a bigger Manny for almost a year so far.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking great Smoke!...I'll try and get some pics up of my six incher!...After one year, he is finally coming out of his shell!...anyhow, your specimen rocks like a SLAYER concert!!...


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

I WANT ONE!!!!!!!! Great lookin Manny!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

awsome color on him now! whats the size differance between the 2 photos?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

He looks moody..very nice ..one day he will be fully grown















I find it interesting that we always get juve mannys offered for sale yet know virtually nothing about the adult fishes wild behaviour /breeding habits..where are the field/.scientific recordings ?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah he's got a very pissy attitude...



locust said:


> awsome color on him now! whats the size differance between the 2 photos?


he's probably grown an inch or less... within the last year... but recently started to get more rounded in shape...


----------

